# This I can get used to



## Sickdiesel (Apr 17, 2014)

Just filled up for the first time and some mixed city/highway driving got right at 40.2mpg... **** that is sweet!

For a non broken in engine that is awesome mileage. Stoked to see what it gets once it's broken in and some efi live loving in the ECM


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice! I remember going from filling up my 6.2 Silverado to my 1.4 Cruze. I about died from the shock lol!

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Sickdiesel (Apr 17, 2014)

My trucks see around 25% drop over winter month due to crap fuel so if this car is getting this mileage on crap fuel, should be good when summer blend rolls around.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to being spoiled by the ECO trims fuel economy.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Just did an average of 46.6 on 280 miles according to the DIC. This has been running about 2mpg lower than reality though lately. On that 280, I went from full to one notch below 3/4 of a tank (so 11/16ths left per the gauge) About 10% of that was local driving, the rest interstate. Of that, over half was through mountains. Speed of about 68-69mph most of the drive. I'm happy.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yep, I'm averaging a tick over 44 mpg over the last 50 miles on my DIC. This is mostly 45-60 mph driving. Some stopping starting on my way to work which is 23 miles one way. So far...so good.


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice! My car continues to impress me and exceed my expectations. It's so easy to get spoiled by this thing. I spend less than 1/3 of what I was spending on fuel before I bought this car last year. The car easily pays for itself and the cost to insure it. I've never averaged under 40 even when it was -10 outside. 

Wait till you get 20k+ miles in it. The day I bought my car I took it for a 50 mile trip and saw 54 mpg on the 50 mile avg display. Now that it has some miles on it I can easily see 60 on that same trip.


----------



## Sickdiesel (Apr 17, 2014)

Jorday said:


> Nice! My car continues to impress me and exceed my expectations. It's so easy to get spoiled by this thing. I spend less than 1/3 of what I was spending on fuel before I bought this car last year. The car easily pays for itself and the cost to insure it. I've never averaged under 40 even when it was -10 outside.
> 
> Wait till you get 20k+ miles in it. The day I bought my car I took it for a 50 mile trip and saw 54 mpg on the 50 mile avg display. Now that it has some miles on it I can easily see 60 on that same trip.


sweet! ya i only have 600 miles exactly as of this morning on mine lol. hasnt even began to break in yet.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

It only gets better dustin, it only gets better.


----------



## Sickdiesel (Apr 17, 2014)

oh, im breaking her in good too  LOL


----------



## TDFDiesel (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey, I know you........


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey I know you too


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Best I've seen to a tank is 39mpg imp. Mind you that's city driving with short 20 minute trips. I'm still breaking in as well though


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

money_man said:


> Best I've seen to a tank is 39mpg imp. Mind you that's city driving with short 20 minute trips. I'm still breaking in as well though


You need to switch to either US or Metric to get a good comparison. The imperial readings are about 20% higher than US because an imperial mile isn't the same as a US mile.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I divide my km by 1.6 and I divide my liters by 4.5. Then i divide my miles by gallons to get my answer


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

That sounds great.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I have about 11,300 on our CTD and in the warmer weather, it's getting better than 40 mpg in town. Town = 5 or 6 traffic lights in our usual drive to church or Wally world. My best 25 mile record was 65.2 on a high speed trip to Nashville and back which is about 250 miles round trip. What an awesome car.

Today we went to lunch at our mom & pop restaurant and it was raining slightly. We had taken both the Cruze and my 06 Vette to church so we had both cars. The gentleman I am, I went to the parking lot and brought the Cruze to the door for my wife and I ran to the Vette. There were several people sitting on benches outside watching this transaction and when I got to the Vette, I saw the guy looking hard at the Cruze and then I saw his wife go to the back to tell him what kind of car it was. Wish I had audio on that encounter, but I'm sure he said, "What kind of a diesel car is that?" She says, "Just a minute, I'll check." She looks and says, "My goodness it's a Chevy!" He says, "Dang...good looking car and I didn't know Chevy made a diesel Cruze!" In my imaginary scenario...this guy is a Ford lover and says under his breath, "Dang! Why doesn't Ford do something that cool!"


----------



## TDFDiesel (Apr 27, 2014)

So who has the fastest Cruze TDI so far? I hope to see a huge aftermarket following show up similar to the Duramax.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

i have a 1/6 auto and i get 30 mpg average . think that's pretty good all on city driving on the highway im easly getting 40 plus once mine was broken in i got slightly better gas millage from a cold start


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

TDFDiesel said:


> So who has the fastest Cruze TDI so far? I hope to see a huge aftermarket following show up similar to the Duramax.


Mine is the fastest.... to rack up miles


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I love it when the engine starts to break in because one day you see 40mpg, next week is 45mpg then another week you have 50mpg LOL


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Like a fine fine wine, it gets better and better. Hopefully, in the years to come, it doesn't turn to vinegar!!!!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So what mile bracket did you guys (with diesels) notice a good increase in mpg?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

2500 miles


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I actually just hit this on the nose today. Have like 4016km on mine


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

TDFDiesel said:


> So who has the fastest Cruze TDI so far? I hope to see a huge aftermarket following show up similar to the Duramax.


can I get a sponsorship?


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Honestly, I don't know when mine went up. It started kind of crappy with like 25-30 mpg, then all of a sudden, wham...40+ easy. I had a bad nox sensor that was throwing codes for the first 350 miles or so. I am sure this may have made the mileage seem poor at first. I have 1200 on my car now.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Its getting warmer out as well but I've gone from 37mpg imp to my last tank was 42mpg imp. Hopefully it keeps climbing.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine seemed to be pretty consistent from the start, however I did notice a marked improvement in power after 5K-10K miles.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I got mine in winter and it's yet to be more than +4°c for more than a day. So I haven't gotten to see what fuel mileage this thing is really good for in a nice summer like +20°c and higher


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

diesel said:


> Mine seemed to be pretty consistent from the start, however I did notice a marked improvement in power after 5K-10K miles.


Likewise with my car. On the way home from the dealership 125 mile trip we got better than 53. Then after 3K miles the best kept getting better It had over 10K when the wife got this wild number of 65.2. We're planning a trip to Texas to see my granddaughter graduate from HS the end of this month. I'm anxious to see what kind of numbers we get with all highway driving. I will be sure to post.


----------

